# Elevatec - Juice Reviews



## DoC (2/8/14)

Hi
im new to the forum, browsing the e liquid reviews i havent seen one on this.
PRODUCT:Elevatec coco pops 12mg
personally i like it, it doesnt taste exactly like coco [pops but its pretty dam close.
so far as i know its PG/VG mix although im unsure of the ratio.
Flavour:its there and its good but not overwhelming which i like,definitel coco undertone,vape is smooth and flavour is subtle.
throat hit:mild if im honest
vapour:good amount of vapour
my first review so not sure what else to say,mods used :IPV V2 with Nautilus mini atty 1.8ohms vaped at 11w.
website:elevatec.co.za
i dont see the flavour there but i got it at the kiosk in killarney mall if anyone is interested.
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Thanks for your impressions @DoC
I love Coco Pops cereal! 

If you dont mind and to follow the convention we've used, i'd like to change the title of this thread to the brand "Elevatec"
Then this thread can be used for various Elevatec flavour reviews.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC (2/8/14)

by all means plase do @Silver and thanx for the heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------

